# Handheld GPS for offshore



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Ok, I give in. I need to get some electronics on my yak. Last month I went out about 3 miles out in the gulf straight off the Okaloosa Pier trying to bump into some of the reefs I know are out there, but all I found were the remora hanging out under me. I had no idea where I was at and just had to estimate my distance and patrol the area I thought I should be in. I tried for the spots that are supposed to be 0.5 and 2.0 miles out. 

Between a GPS and a fishfinder, I think I GPS has to the be first buy. I'll just trust that the fish are there until I break down and get the fishfinder later.

I could use some recommendations on GPS units that are worth the investment. Anyone have a preference? What do most people use?

I'm hoping not to spend a lot, but I'll buy a good GPS if the features are worth it.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

why not get a gps/bottom machine combo and mount it on the yak?

kill 2 birds with one stone


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

BlackJeep you really need the two to work together. Just because you have the GPS #'s and sit right on top of it, doesn't mean it'll be there. Those #'s could be pretty far off. You can take two gps units to the same spot and usually get two slightly diff #'s. So you use the original #'s to get you close then search using the sounder till you find the relief and then mark it again. But, once you mark it with your gps it will always get you back to that same spot. Hope this made some sense.

Skip


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm open to the combo. They may be cheaper than buying them separately, but I really haven't priced them out. I guess I've always assumed they're expensive... I'm looking right now and I see now that they're not too bad.

Skip,
Yeah I know what you're saying. I like to make things harder than they need to be sometimes....  

So... anyone have some good experience with some cheap combos that they can recommend?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

BlackJeep said:


> I'm open to the combo. They may be cheaper than buying them separately, but I really haven't priced them out. I guess I've always assumed they're expensive... I'm looking right now and I see now that they're not too bad.
> 
> Skip,
> Yeah I know what you're saying. I like to make things harder than they need to be sometimes....
> ...


my experience with all electronics is that you get what you pay for!!! might be worth saving a few months and get something that will last you and with a company that has good customer service...if you get a cheap one and it craps out in a few months and you have to replace now you have spent twice the money when you could have spent it once on a quality unit:thumbsup:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Listen to Fisheye, He Speaketh The Truth.

I like Garmin.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

I have this one and it does a darn good job of putting me within 6ft or less of my spots out in the Gulf. Inshore is usually looking at 8-20ft depending on trees, structure, etc in the way. https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?cID=161&pID=169

I have separate units, on my WS Tarpon160. However, I'll be getting a combo for my new OK Prowler Trident. Brandon has that kind of rig and it looks so much more compact and easier to deal with whenever we're on the water together.

Alex


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

There is a hand held fish finder on the market that is only 50 dollars, cant remember the name, some odd brand, anybody know what Im talking about? And if it works well?


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, its a Hawkeye Portable.That was my first fishfinder I got for kayaking. It was a pain in the ass, but showed depth pretty accurately when still. No bottom formations though. Not really worth it.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

I got the cuda 350s today for $200. It's a fishfinder and GPS. I don't know if it's a good unit or not, but it got good reviews online. The extended warranty was $25 for one year. I never buy warranties, but think it's probably worth it in this case. So, for $225, you get a combo that will last at least a year.


----------



## Jig n Hawgs (Oct 3, 2007)

tresrhames said:


> I got the cuda 350s today for $200. It's a fishfinder and GPS. I don't know if it's a good unit or not, but it got good reviews online. The extended warranty was $25 for one year. I never buy warranties, but think it's probably worth it in this case. So, for $225, you get a combo that will last at least a year.[/QUOTE
> 
> The cudas are really good for the price, I think you will like it.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Personally, I prefer the Garmin products... Seems they have always been more user friendly than many others... Another bonus, to me, is the garmins seem to keep key features similar model to model year to year... I have never met a garmin I couldn't basically operate nearly the same as the antique Garmin GPS II i originally owned... Now the first 5-10 Magellans I tried, were as confusing to me as they were to their owners:whistling:
Brent


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

After going through 3 Humminbird Pirhanamax fishing finders, I bought the Cuda 350 combo and would highly recommend it for Kayaking.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'm looking at the Eagle Cuda 350 and it looks like it could be the one. It's always good to hear a few recommendations and opinions before investing in equipment like this.


----------

